# Just really wanted the remote.



## alleyyooper (Feb 11, 2016)

While I have used my home built E caller for 6 or 7 years now with good results and was very cost reasonable and free sounds went on the MP3 player easy too.
But the idea or being able to place the speaker 300 yards away just kept saying Al you really need this feature.
• 300 yard remote control range. No line of sight required!
Throw in the fact you can also use the remote to works a decoy and WOW
Al you really really need this caller







Only comes with 24 sounds but is less than $130.00 thru many on line suppliers. But If you want more sounds just buy more and bigger SD cards and use wav or MP3 file down loadable sounds to increase the number of sounds.

Standard size SD card, up to 32 GB.
• Plays .mp3 and .wav files up to 16 bit rate Thing also has great reviews.

So this in my Valentine's present to my self.

OH the speaker in my home made call will plug into it too if I want additional volume.
One of the things I see new coyote hunters do is use to much volume to start out.

 Al


----------



## amberg (Feb 12, 2016)

Happy Valentines day, Use what ever sound that it takes. just make sure that you hide and have 2 people to keep watch front and back. I know you can do it. ( hint try a squealing pig ) very low sound. 12 gauge 3" magnum number 4 buck shot will work very well.
and or a 22-250 with self loaded cartridges at 3,980 fps. Please remove them!! ( as in my opinion they are the lowest form of varmint know'n to man ) 

thanks! C,


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL * lowest form of varmint know'n to man in my option is a politician lying to get votes so once in office they can help the rich get richer.* 

Now to the coyotes who are honest at doing what they do surviving. I some times hunt alone just set the MP3 player to repeat and go off 50 yards or some and watch for the coyote sneaking down wind of the sound.
Much prefer my 220 swift and when windy the 243.

 Al


----------



## amberg (Feb 12, 2016)

alley you are right, there is a lower form of varmint, that would make the coyote the second lowest form of varmint!


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 13, 2016)

Anyway just checked the package track and it is supposed to be here Tuesday.
Just had a coyote run down the creek here this morning. Closest I have ever seen them to the house in day lite.
Wouldn't stop and come back to my squealing rabbit mouth call.

 Al


----------



## amberg (Feb 13, 2016)

I had good luck today. ( keep on trying ) also like the the 220 swift, ( speed kills )


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 14, 2016)

I went out later and tracked that coyote to my back fence line. I saw a couple places about 10 yards apart where it appeared it had stopped to listen to the squealing rabbit call. But dang standing on the screened in porch at 4 below in just my jammies didn't feel like the correct move at the time.

 Al


----------



## amberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, bad news, I missed a big male this morning, trying to shoot in the pouring snow and sleet also in my pj's, the good thing is I did hit his leg, hope he can't hunt any more. ( he was less than 200 yd's ) I am not very happy!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 17, 2016)

He/she will heal and continue to hunt, leg wounds don't seem to stop them from living a normal life. Gut shot could be another story like maybe lunch for a pack.


 Al


----------



## esshup (Feb 18, 2016)

When you get it, let us (me) know how easy it is to read and work the remote in the dark. I have a FoxPro Wildfire and the remote is a PITA to use at night.


----------



## amberg (Feb 18, 2016)

I hope he is lunch for a pack. I finally tracked him with with the 4 wheel drive tractor to the fence, he did make it through the damn barb wire fence. If it was a woven wire fence I could set one of my snares for him where they go under. but I Don't think it will be the same one to come back through. the problem is I have calves in the same field, don't want to catch a baby calf in a snare.


----------

